# Moderation of Application Process Samples



## BrendenDias (23 Jul 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> When no one is around, do you stand in front of a mirror and have a conversation with yourself?
> 
> 
> You sure like to hear yourself talk.....post.  You are setting yourself up for a very hard time once you enter, if you enter, the Canadian Armed Forces.



I don't think he does that...


----------



## Verge1993 (23 Jul 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> When no one is around, do you stand in front of a mirror and have a conversation with yourself?
> 
> 
> You sure like to hear yourself talk.....post.  You are setting yourself up for a very hard time once you enter, if you enter, the Canadian Armed Forces.



Curious George, do you have a hard on for me? You are like the little moscito that flys around annoying the shit out of someone. Do you not have anything better to do then to just abuse your power as a mod on this site? You have done nothing but insult me and even brought my family into it. I sat back and just laughed at it but I'm done ignoring you. Only little bit of respect I have for you is the fact that you were in the military, other then that as a person I don't respect you and never will. Do you have any friends who stuck around for longer then a year? I don't see how they possibly could have. You are nothing but someone who can dish it out but can't take it in return!

Now I'll enjoy my ban, have a good day Georgie!!  :threat:


----------



## BrendenDias (23 Jul 2013)

George, why must you be so bitter to us? We are looking forward to being a part of the Canadian Armed Forces, and we are all as excited as can be for it. Basic next month is an incredible event in our lives. The most important for most of us.  So what if some "rookie" posts something that you, for some absurd reason, do not like. It doesn't effect you at all. It may help our fellow recruits, and others. So I completely understand that if we stick up for our platoon members, we will get in shit. So what. At least we have the compatibility to do so. And that I believe is a great thing in ways. 
So I am 100% with Verge and Stitches. I see you bitch at Verge every post he sends, and even though its intent is to help, you go on shit spree.
So how about you lay off of the same people that are about to serve their country. Or do you want an empty forum so you can have conversations with yourself and bitch at yourself.

Good day.  ;D


----------



## Nate93 (23 Jul 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> When no one is around, do you stand in front of a mirror and have a conversation with yourself?
> 
> 
> You sure like to hear yourself talk.....post.  You are setting yourself up for a very hard time once you enter, if you enter, the Canadian Armed Forces.



Sure seems like you like to hear yourself talk... Post, more than anyone else.... kind of sad following him around on the forums just to make your little comments.. Do you feel important yet?


----------



## RectorCR (23 Jul 2013)

If people want to have squabbles can they be contained within PM's? This isn't the place for this.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jul 2013)

RectorCR said:
			
		

> If people want to have squabbles can they be contained within PM's? This isn't the place for this.



Agreed.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jul 2013)

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> Curious George, do you have a hard on for me? You are like the little moscito that flys around annoying the shit out of someone. Do you not have anything better to do then to just abuse your power as a mod on this site? You have done nothing but insult me and even brought my family into it. I sat back and just laughed at it but I'm done ignoring you. Only little bit of respect I have for you is the fact that you were in the military, other then that as a person I don't respect you and never will. Do you have any friends who stuck around for longer then a year? I don't see how they possibly could have. You are nothing but someone who can dish it out but can't take it in return!
> 
> Now I'll enjoy my ban, have a good day Georgie!!  :threat:





			
				108 Stitches said:
			
		

> Holy moley Curious George. Seems like you got a real case of bein a jackass. How bout this; I want you to read this in your mothers voice ok?
> 
> George,, If you dont have anything nice to write, dont write anything at all.





			
				B.Dias said:
			
		

> George, why must you be so bitter to us? We are looking forward to being a part of the Canadian Armed Forces, and we are all as excited as can be for it. Basic next month is an incredible event in our lives. The most important for most of us.  So what if some "rookie" posts something that you, for some absurd reason, do not like. It doesn't effect you at all. It may help our fellow recruits, and others. So I completely understand that if we stick up for our platoon members, we will get in shit. So what. At least we have the compatibility to do so. And that I believe is a great thing in ways.
> So I am 100% with Verge and Stitches. I see you bitch at Verge every post he sends, and even though its intent is to help, you go on shit spree.
> So how about you lay off of the same people that are about to serve their country. Or do you want an empty forum so you can have conversations with yourself and bitch at yourself.
> 
> Good day.  ;D





			
				Nate93 said:
			
		

> Sure seems like you like to hear yourself talk... Post, more than anyone else.... kind of sad following him around on the forums just to make your little comments.. Do you feel important yet?





Can I call you malcontents?  Obviously, you don't look at the titles of the people who post here.  As a MODERATOR on this site, I, and several others, have to keep the site in 'order' and prevent Trolls and others who wish to disrupt the site or distract from it in doing so.  Verge1993 has been trolling the site for some time.  He has not followed the rules that he agreed to on registration to the site; he has mouthed off to Staff and others on the site; he has given false or incorrect information; and he has and is still not following polite direction to correct his short comings.  His attitude is not conducive to what is expected of a member of the Canadian Armed Forces, and if you do not recognize that and insist on following his example, you will face the same difficult challenges that he will face at Recruit School.  

This is a WARNING.

ALL the STAFF, not just me, monitor all posts on the site and have a very clear picture who is and who is not following Army.ca Conduct Guidelines.  Should you decide to butt heads with the STAFF, it is only you who will suffer.  

George
Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## jdollimore (23 Jul 2013)

George I also find it kind of weird that you follow verge around making remarks about his opinions.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jul 2013)

jdollimore said:
			
		

> George I also find it kind of weird that you follow verge around making remarks about his opinions.



I do not follow Verge1993 around like you seem to believe.  Many other members of the site have made comments on his posts, and many other Staff have dealt with him.  I have not put him on MUTE or any other form of WARNING.  That has been other Staff in their response to his posts and PMs to them.  If you do not follow his antics, you do not see the full picture.  As Moderators, we do and we keep track of problem children and deal with them.  You will not see what is behind the screen, unless you are someday a Moderator of a forum.  Records are kept.  Activities are tracked.  SPAM ARTISTS are banned before they even have a chance to post.  It is not a simple case of "George, you are picking on Verge".  He is and has been dealt with by numerous Moderators, and given very good advice by them and other Senior members of the site.  Verge1993, however, continues to act foolishly and attract attention to himself.  He has demonstrated, since coming onto this site, that he is incapable of learning from his mistakes and accept advice.  Now we have yet another topic basically dedicated to a foolish know-it-all troll.


----------



## Cbbmtt (23 Jul 2013)

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> Curious George, do you have a hard on for me? You are like the little moscito that flys around annoying the crap out of someone. Do you not have anything better to do then to just abuse your power as a mod on this site? You have done nothing but insult me and even brought my family into it. I sat back and just laughed at it but I'm done ignoring you. Only little bit of respect I have for you is the fact that you were in the military, other then that as a person I don't respect you and never will. Do you have any friends who stuck around for longer then a year? I don't see how they possibly could have. You are nothing but someone who can dish it out but can't take it in return!
> 
> Now I'll enjoy my ban, have a good day Georgie!!  :threat:



I've read all your posts, not because I'm following you around, but because there is a button that says "read all new posts since your last visit". I click on this and then read all the new posts. 

I'm not a moderator or in the Forces, I am a hopeful recruit. I've been told off for some of my posts as they were off topic and/or I don't have the experience to give advice and I listened. I made the appropriate changes because I am in their house and their forum, just as I would respect you if I was in your house. 

It just comes down common sense and a common courtesy. Telling George that he has a hard on for you.....  :facepalm:
You're an idiot.


----------



## Remius (23 Jul 2013)

This reminds me of a guy I had to deal with back in my CFRC days. 

So this engineering DEO (2Lt) who had failed his CAP was sent to the CFRC while he awaited re-course.  Basically he was the photocopy guy, gopher and small task guy because he wasn't really qualified to do anything else really.

Well one day he's at the front, sitting at a table talking to a kid and his parents.  I thought that was a bit odd so I spoke to the admin o about it (he may have been tasked or ask to speak to them).  Well the admin o was some furious since this guy was not told to speak to applicants nor should he have been.  So he got a pile of crap dumped on him for it and told not to be speaking to applicants.  A week later and he's offering to help some female applicant with her PT to help prepare her.  A big big no-no.  At this point the CoXC warns him that if he continues this way he'll likely get charged.

So later he speaks to me about the whole thing.  He couldn't understand what the problem was.  he just wanted to help people understand what it was "really" like.  He just didn't get it.  And he was baffled that every NCO at the front began watching him like a hawk.

This site, while an awesome ressource also has people like that 2Lt.  They mean well but they just don't get what staying in one's lane means.  They also don't get why some people, moderators et al. get annoyed by these well intentioned but ill informed posters try to contribute noise.  

So for verge and others who don't quite understand, some day, when you've had enough time in and/or relevant experience you might get it and realise that even with years in and experience in one thing does not make you one in others.  Many folks here with time in, or relevant experience don't comment on things they know little or nothing about.

My 2c


----------



## Verge1993 (23 Jul 2013)

Crantor said:
			
		

> This reminds me of a guy I had to deal with back in my CFRC days.
> 
> So this engineering DEO (2Lt) who had failed his CAP was sent to the CFRC while he awaited re-course.  Basically he was the photocopy guy, gopher and small task guy because he wasn't really qualified to do anything else really.
> 
> ...



See, most of the things I say on here I've seen others on thie site say them selves. Do I see George responding to them? No, Never. He always tries to call me out in front of everyone and make me look like a fool.



> It just comes down common sense and a common courtesy. Telling George that he has a hard on for you.....  :facepalm:
> You're an idiot.



Think it bothers me? I only take **** from my parents or my boss, George is neither. I don't suck up to nobody. I respect everyone on here who has given me advise but not George, he rather not help but just insult you from the start and then keep threatening you. Asking me fu*ked up **** like "Did your mother have any children that actually lived". Yeah like I'm going to keep my cool after that one! That comment right there that he made is trolling its self, but hes a mod, he does whatever he wants...


----------



## Remius (23 Jul 2013)

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> See, most of the things I say on here I've seen others on thie site say them selves. Do I see George responding to them? No, Never. He always tries to call me out in front of everyone and make me look like a fool.



Maybe that's part of the issue. You repeat what others might be saying.  I can repeat something a Pilot might say about CF-18s or being posted in Cold Lake.  I'm infantry.  And while I might have a passing knowledge by virtue of being in the CF (and having been a recruiter) does not mean I'm an expert or an authority on it.  Even less so is me even talking about it with a tone of authority or knowledge.

The problem is that you are not just discussing these things with people in the know, you are also discussing it with new people who might mistake you for an expert.  Maybe just pointing them to the right thread or person would be more appropriate.


----------



## RyanHealy29 (23 Jul 2013)

DISCLAIMER: I am not in the military, and have never been in the military. I am merely an applicant.

I volunteer at a local Air Cadet squadron, and one of the other volunteers there is a retired Master Warrant Officer, who started out in infantry and moved to fire fighting and had a long career in the CF. Truly a great guy, but believe me when I tell you that this guy could write a book on jacking people up and coming up with insults! Some of the crap he comes up with is priceless, and no one is safe from it! (Except the kids of course)

However, no one gets mad and everyone takes it with good nature because a) the person being slammed almost always deserves it, b) generally the insult is hilarious, and c) he truly doesn't mean any malice and he's always also as quick to help and teach our staff as he is to light us up. 

My point is that, I assume (see disclaimer) that those who choose a career in the CAF will more than likely meet quite a few such characters, and it might be best how to learn early on how to take certain creative insults with a grain of salt, most significantly when they're coming from someone with the experience to warrant slinging them!

Now I'm not saying George should just have free reign to be an *** to people, but he _has_ offered constructive criticism on how to post more in-line with board rules and norms. What do you think will happen when you get in and your NCOs and WOs don't think the lessons and information they're trying to pass on to you are sinking in? They probably won't feel too bad about ripping into you, and I'd imagine (see disclaimer) that there might be some colourful and creative language thrown in. 

I imagine this attitude: "Think it bothers me? I only take **** from my parents or my boss, George is neither. I don't suck up to nobody." probably won't go over well in the CF and that they'll be able to smell it a mile away, especially at St. Jean. (see disclaimer)

At some point you're going to have to learn that you DO in fact have to take crap from people on occasion, you WILL in fact have to bite your tongue and smile at people you detest, and while this is a reality everywhere in every job, I'd imagine the military is probably the last place someone who can't accept these things would want to go (see disclaimer).

Why not use your time on this board to start to learn how to be diplomatic, especially when dealing with people of higher "rank" than you (i.e. moderator), even when you detest them? It might be good practice for the future!

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Verge1993 (23 Jul 2013)

Crantor said:
			
		

> Maybe that's part of the issue. You repeat what others might be saying.  I can repeat something a Pilot might say about CF-18s or being posted in Cold Lake.  I'm infantry.  And while I might have a passing knowledge by virtue of being in the CF (and having been a recruiter) does not mean I'm an expert or an authority on it.  Even less so is me even talking about it with a tone of authority or knowledge.
> 
> The problem is that you are not just discussing these things with people in the know, you are also discussing it with new people who might mistake you for an expert.  Maybe just pointing them to the right thread or person would be more appropriate.



Oh trust me if I were too write, "(This person) is who you should be asking to get this information too" I would get some negitive feed back. I can't write anything here without getting insulted. I find it funny how people focus on me when it comes to all this also. Nobody ever says "yeah I can see where he insults you and it was wrong", Its all about me.. LOL


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jul 2013)

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> Oh trust me if I were too write, "(This person) is who you should be asking to get this information too" I would get some negitive feed back. *I can't write anything here without getting insulted. * I find it funny how people focus on me when it comes to all this also. Nobody ever says "yeah I can see where he insults you and it was wrong", Its all about me.. LOL



Quit with the paranoia and stop digging your hole any deeper....   : 

Mods, I suggest this thread be locked and perhaps stickied.


----------



## BYFROMSCHOOL (23 Jul 2013)

Verge buddy,

Maybe it's a good time to give up this forum for a while? You're off to BMQ in less than a month, you can't offer much more advice to potential recruits like myself, and you'd agree that your wasting your time here. Furthermore, it is frustrating to find you arguing with moderators on most threads I'm following, while I'd like to read how other applicants are doing, especially since I'm gunning for a spot with the Infantry that you might have filled.  :facepalm:


----------



## peterpan (23 Jul 2013)

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> Think it bothers me? I only take **** from my parents or my boss, George is neither. I don't suck up to nobody. I respect everyone on here who has given me advise but not George, he rather not help but just insult you from the start and then keep threatening you. Asking me fu*ked up **** like "Did your mother have any children that actually lived". Yeah like I'm going to keep my cool after that one! That comment right there that he made is trolling its self, but hes a mod, he does whatever he wants...



I am not going to be long here and not taking any sides, as i have no idea where this has stemmed from. But your last quote, as some have already mentioned,  will not go far in military life. You WILL have to take B*# S@%# from some one in a leadership roll, who my not be your "boss", and as for "sucking up", yup there WILL be that in the military as well, not as much brown nosing, but doing stuff you really don't want to do, but doing it to make yourself look good and to get ahead in your career. I guess from what I HAVE read, don't give advice on something you know nothing about or don't have experience with, and if you here it from someone that is experienced, use the quote button on here, or at least say " i know a reliable guy that is in the forces that said...." that way it keeps you safe from passing innaccurate info. just my  :2c:


----------



## Verge1993 (23 Jul 2013)

peterpan said:
			
		

> I am not going to be long here and not taking any sides, as i have no idea where this has stemmed from. But your last quote, as some have already mentioned,  will not go far in military life. You WILL have to take B*# S@%# from some one in a leadership roll, who my not be your "boss", and as for "sucking up", yup there WILL be that in the military as well, not as much brown nosing, but doing stuff you really don't want to do, but doing it to make yourself look good and to get ahead in your career. I guess from what I HAVE read, don't give advice on something you know nothing about or don't have experience with, and if you here it from someone that is experienced, use the quote button on here, or at least say " i know a reliable guy that is in the forces that said...." that way it keeps you safe from passing innaccurate info. just my  :2c:



If I am a Pte in the Army I will consider all superiors my boss. If your rank is higher then mine, Im going to listen and do, unless its unlawful.


----------



## MARS (23 Jul 2013)

So, verge1993, it appears you have fallen prey to the age-old challenge of having made a bad first impression.  There is a reason that the saying "don't judge a book by it's cover" exists - because it is human nature to do that, to make judgements on people, things, ideas, etc, based on very little information, elaboration or background. We - human beings - routinely judge people based on - perhaps flawed - first impressions.    This is what seems to have happened here in my opinion - somewhere you made a rather lackluster first impression that you must now make an effort to correct

I haven't looked through all of your posts, just some of them.  Not ALL of your posts are cause for concern, but the one's that aren't are overshadowed by your other, less accurate/helpful/relevant posts.  This isn't something unique to this particular forum - it happens all over the internet. Although this is a private, non-DND affiliated forum, you had to have at least suspected when you signed up, and you certainly must have realized by now, that it is populated mainly by current or retired CAF members and other professionals.  This site has a robust and comprehensive set of guidelines that the membership are expected to follow.  You don't find those kind of rules and regulations on a lot of other sites.  Sure, sure - you likely didn't read through all the guidelines.  Very few people do when asked to "accept" terms and conditions on the internet.  I know I don't.  However, sometimes a failure to thoroughly read the fine print comes back to bite people in the ***.  Take for example, ANYONE who has ever been surprised at their cell phone bill after travelling outside of Canada when they see how much all those data and roaming charges actually costs.  It is all in the fine print.  So, this site, much like the military, runs on the fine print, like the site guidelines.

Yes, there are others on this site that perhaps get a little more leeway than you.  Life is like that, not just here, or in the CAF, but EVERYWHERE.  People who make bad first impressions tend not to get a lot of my time at work, I tend not to expend any additional time or effort on their problems or requests - outside of what i am required to do - because they made a bad first (and maybe second or third) impression.  It doesn't make it right - it just simply IS.  It is natural. I have a finite amount of time and effort to apply to issues - someone is going to get the short end of the stick occasionally, or repeatedly.

If you think George is going to change his ways, you are sadly mistaken.  If you think you will get sympathy from the majority of the membership here about your current plight, you are mistaken.  If you think this will be any different in the CAF, you are mistaken.  The mods here are understaffed and overworked, just like your superiors are going to be in the CAF.  But they, the mods and your superiors, are part of the establishment and hold more power than you.  So what does that mean?  It means that this issue you are currently facing is YOUR problem.  Maybe not all your fault, but definitely and wholly YOUR problem to solve, if you care to.  I don't think you are doing a very good job of that yet.  It sounds like you have been given a fair amount of advice and counselling by a variety of site members.  It does not appear as though you are receptive to that.  Fair enough, it will likely mean that your stay here will be short and the rest of us will simply carry-on once you are gone, if that is what ultimately happens.  Won't matter a lick to anyone here.  But trust me - while the advice you have been provided may have rubbed you the wrong way, maybe not delivered in a manner you found respectful, it is good advice.  It is designed to ensure this site remains the professional, helpful site that it is to thousands of others.  It is designed to ensure your stay here is fruitful and pleasant.  The vast majority of posters - heck, maybe every poster -  who have issues with the moderation of this site run into problems from a failure to read and adhere to the site guidelines.  They often fail to do this early on in their posts and as such, they create a bad first impression...and now we are back to the start of my post.

Read the guidelines, heed the advice, walk away for now since you are upset.

And good luck

MARS
milnet.ca mentor

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/index.php/board,9

you can find everything you need at the link above

_edited for grammar and spelling_


----------

